# Should I report this?



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I saw someone I know with a pet wild squirrel.
They are illegal as pets here in NY, and i thinks its a horrible thing to keep it out of the wild.

Should i report this?


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

It depends how long has it been non wild? Could it survive now in the wild? I really would only if the animal is in real need like not proper care cage,food and such but if they are taking real good care of it i might not i guess. But then again it could maybe live its life in a Animal Sanctuary and meet squirrels. But then do those go in packs or together with others? I am not even sure.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I think it was bred by someone she knows.
It is not with any other of it's kind, and idk the level of care it's getting. :/


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

Aw hum im guessing then it would not live well in the wild. Best bet call your local animal place i guess.

I was reading too you guys can hunt Squirrels  crazy stuff lol i do not think we can here but never looked into that.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

If you know the person, go talk to them about it. Do your research before hand on basic squirrel care and ensure its needs are being met in the home. If the people are responsible enough to own the animal they will give it what it needs, if not.. then I'd report it. 

If it is captive bred then it can never be released but I would feel its okay to stay with the family if they were providing for it - you never know they might be already.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I suppose, I just hate when people captive breed WILD animals :/


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

Thats exactly how we get a lot of our animals at the wildlife rescue. Its not illegal here to own wild animals unfortunately but we do have a lot of people turning them into us. I would call honestly. Its not right to keep a wild animal in a cage like that. Especially a squirrel, they need lots of room to climb around. Chance are that it isn't evem getting the right nutrition and needs to be around other squirrels.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

i wouldnt bother reporting it because over the years i have taken in a few wild animals that would have been able to be released but the choice is really up to the animal weather it stays. i have gotten many birds, 2 skunks, 1 baby barn owl, and a family of 3 raccoons that were injured or had to be hand raised, when i went to let them go they wouldnt leave. now i have a refuge in my backyard lol. they all live out in the wild but they have chosen to adopt my backyard and my gentle loving care. that squirl (sorry if i spelled it wrong) may not have a want to leave the person. it may be perfectly happy where it is and how it lives its life. alot of people i know have illigal animals that were once wild and to be honest if they have them it is really none of my business because they all have them due to the animals choice between a home and the wild


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

yes but to say and see what was posted sounds like this squirrel did not have the choice offered to him/her, being bred in captivity.

But then again like you said it may be happy where it is. Who knows really i guess.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah my dad and rescued a wild vole who suffered from puncture wounds from one of our cats. by the time the wounds healed we tried to reease her but she wouldnt leave her cage. we left the door open outside for a night or two and she was always still there. i think she is perfectly happy living in a cage eating carrots and treats the rest of her life. i guess sometimes they may tink being captive is a life of luxury. idkim not a vole or squirll


----------



## PandaBee (May 14, 2010)

I'm actually a member of a squirrel board.

I'd like to say upfront that you should not make the mistake of thinking that this animal will be removed from the owner and then rehabbed for release. In states where it is illegal to own these animals, the animal will be removed from the owner's custody and euthanized. it is the same for so many other species of small animals that are illegal, many for stupid reasons.

Squirrels raised in captivity often have quite happy lives, actually. if they have a good, responsible owner, they do not suffer from a shortage of food or water or love, and many owners in states where it is illegal still take the chance to take their animal to a vet for treatment when needed, even though they could face steep fines and even jail time, while their animals face death.

also, i would like to point out that captive breeding wild animals is what led to the domestication of the RAT. and the mouse. and the gerbil. and the hamster. and the ferret. and the guinea pig. and the rabbit. and the cat. and the dog. and so on and so forth.

every pet today was once a wild animal that was captive bred.

i know you may think you are doing the right thing by talking to the authorities about this, but really consider the consequences to the animal.


----------



## PandaBee (May 14, 2010)

also, owning and loving an animal should not be a crime, no matter where a person lives.

I understand laws governing the ownership of large predatory animals, but saying you can't own a ferret or squirrel?

if owning animals you shouldn't makes you a criminal, then arrest me, because I lived in California for five months with two illegal gerbils.


----------



## PandaBee (May 14, 2010)

Kiko said:


> I think it was bred by someone she knows.
> It is not with any other of it's kind, and idk the level of care it's getting. :/


i actually know a number of squirrel owners who only have one squirrel, or have more than one, but they must be kept separate.

Squirrels are not social in the way that rats or guinea pigs are. They can live quite happily with nobody but their humans.


----------

